# Ethereal ESP601R Power Manager



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys, If your looking for a great deal on a good quality power manager accessories4less has the ETHEREAL ESP601R Power Manager on clearance at over 70% off.
Its got a built in LCD display that gives you real time readings on voltage and amps being drawn. 
Several switched outlets controlled by 12v trigger as well.
Thats to good a deal to pass up on. I just bought two of them.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Man this is tempting. There is something really appealing about seeing the voltage and current displayed


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They seem like they are really well built also. The two that I ordered are via Fedex and the shipping weight is 20lbs!

the only disappointing thing was that I just found out that they had theses on sale during black friday at Accessories4less for $49 Oh well $59 is still a steal.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice find Tony. I think I'll grab one at that price.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, got both units in today and hooked them up.
Its interesting to see what the receiver and amp are drawing for amps. The Onkyo 805 receiver at reference level in All ch stereo is only peaking at 2.1 amps so well under any issues thats for sure. The two channel Samson amp is not even drawing 2 amps at reference level so my power issues are not even slightly a concern. The voltage is very solid at 119-120v on both circuits. I ran 3 dedicated circuits way back and I guess that was a bit overkill. 
My only beef is these units dont have ethernet jacks only phone line and cable line filtering so fortunately my Triplite has them that I have my projector plugged into.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Well you talked me into it. Just ordered one.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks much for posting this Tony! That is a great deal!


----------

